# Cat Forum Logo Contest Coming Soon



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Recently Celeste_Eden suggested that the Cat Forum needs a new logo. I thought a contest would be a fun way to choose one, and I ran a poll to see if the members were interested. They are, by an overwhelming margin. Catman has approved having a contest, and spike481 has graciously consented to run it. So all you graphic artists, sharpen up your crayons, and watch for spike's announcements!

note -- this is a duplicate of a post also in the Cat Chat section.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tim.....your gonna' get chewed out for double posting!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, a small infraction....I think the mods will understand I wanted to make sure everybody knows....since the people who need to know might not be checking the section it was posted in. Sorry for the extra post.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well......arent you special? :wink: 
We did that too for our first contest and we got reminded 
not to double post....

Hey......Can we get a mod over here to Chew Tim out....
*SO* I will feel better!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

haha i was going to mention something...glad you got to it first Dawn! lol


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

wow, great!

I hope you run it for at least a week or so, to give us all plenty of time to make our contributions


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Hey......Can we get a mod over here to Chew Tim out.... *SO* I will feel better!


Yeah - where are all the mods???

Seeing tim get chewed out would make me feel much better too :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe because it's because I gave Jeanie a little help with something....
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=151890#151890


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm.... mod's pet 

Jeanie isn't the only mod you know...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hehe, I let it slide because the project requires total community involvement. Even if only a certain some are creating logos, everyone should be aware and excited to vote.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Padunk is just irritated due to his full PM box yesterday!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Oh Padunk is just irritated due to his full PM box yesterday!


LOL


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Psssshhhhht! So sucking up CAN get you everywhere in life! You even have Rob wrapped around your finger, and that is hard to do, I've tried many times! Booo on Tim! :twisted:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Booo on Tim! :twisted:


Whaaaaa?!?!? Hey, c'mon we live in the same state!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So!! This is what goes on when I'm not looking, hmmm? We might have to enlarge that corner! Hmmmph!


----------

